# Chickasaw State Park (Tennessee)



## bill0830

We have visited this park 3 times in last couple of years. The first and last visit were in the wrangler park, which was not busy either time. The lots are nice size, and some of them are very shady. This is one of the camp sites where a lot of the other campers walk about and it is a nice place to meet new friends. Since this is a wrangler park and there are a lot of horses present, small children have to be watched constantly. There is a riding stable and renting a horse cost less thea $20 for a 1 hour trail ride. There is also a RV park area that has around 50 sites, but campers longer than 25 feet will have some tight turns. I would recommend getting set up before the sun goes down as the roads through the RV park are hard to see. There are a lot of trees in this are. There is only 1 dump station for both the RV park and the wrangler park. To get to it you have to drive through the park or back in. We have a 37 foot 5th wheel and I wouldn't even attempt to dump going though the park. We backed in and dumped. I was told that they are in the process of building another dump station, but I can't verify that has happened yet. All park campsites have picnic tables and grills. Modern bathhouses provide hot showers and restroom facilities. There is a playground in each campground. The lake is not really big and I believe there is a limit to the size motor and boat. I didn't have much luck fishing. Boat rentals are available. One of the Bear Trace Golf Courses is located in the park. Very highly rated if you like golf. 

Since we have stayed in both camp areas, they are totally different.

I rate the RV park with a 4 out of 10 
I rate the Wrangler park with a 6 out of 10


----------



## amy0807

Just adding a link for this CG.

Tennessee State Parks: Chickasaw State Park


----------



## danny

I agree with what was said about campsites at Chickasaw SP. It seems Chickasaw spent their state money on a golf course instead of camping.
This campground needs an update.


----------



## amy0807

I want to update this post. My sister in law has camped at this park several times and they begged us to stay one night over the weekend. The campground is never full but I can see why.

The roads are extremely narrow in parts and there are several tight curves on hills with large trees lining the road that give little room for getting around. If you have a big rig, you're going to have a hard time getting in and out. The lower loop would be easier for bigger rigs than the top loop. Regardless, we stayed on the upper loop. The sites are very unlevel and there are trees on both sides of some of the spots making them difficult to get in as they are also narrow. The roads are buckling because the tree roots have grown underneath them and there are several large potholes in spots where you can't go around them.

Once you get in a spot, it is very nice and pretty and well shaded....very well shaded. It's very quiet unless you are on the top loop. You can hear the traffic from the highway if you are sitting outside but it isn't too loud. 

The bathhouses are only somewhat clean and a little outdated. (My sister in law had to tell the hosts that the restroom needed cleaning.) The showers have nice, roomy stalls and the water pressure is outstanding, but the stalls have curtains instead of doors and the curtains are cut very short. If modesty is an issue (as it is for me) you won't like them. 

The hosts are very friendly. The park gates are closed at 10:00 and it's very rare that you see a ranger after that but it is very quiet and peaceful so security really isn't an issue here. In fact, the first time my sister in law stayed there a group of teenagers were hanging around the campground and none of them were camping there. The host asked them to leave after a short time. They keep a close eye on things. 

They have not built a new dump station. If you're coming off the top loop in a big rig, it's not going to be much fun trying to get in there. Also, you're likely to hang out into the road if you're set up is long. 

All in all, it's just "eh". It's a pain in the arse to get in and out and it wasn't worth the trouble to me.


----------

